# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Je nieren zuiveren met diuretische planten

## FRANCOIS580

Een van de belangrijkste organen uit ons ontgiftingsproces zijn ongetwijfeld onze nieren. Je nieren op een zachte en natuurlijke manier zuiveren doe je bij voorkeur met diuretische planten. Alle middelen die de zuiverende taak van je nieren extra stimuleren noemt men diuretisch en hierbij nemen een heleboel geneeskrachtige planten een belangrijke plaats in.

Goed werkende nieren zijn uiterst belangrijk voor een gezond leven. Je nieren helpen samen met je lever en gal toxische afvalstoffen afbreken en tijdig afvoeren via je urine. Een gezonde voeding en levensstijl verkleinen je risico op allerlei nierziekten. Je nieren bevinden zich aan je rugzijde tussen de bovenrand van je bekken en je ribben. Een gezonde nier heeft de vorm van een boon van gemiddeld zo’n twaalf 12 centimeter lang en een gewicht van 160 gram. Je nieren zijn uitgerust met maar liefst één miljoen piepkleine filtertjes, de zogenaamde nefronen, waarin urine wordt geproduceerd. Deze urine bevat uitsluitend afvalstoffen en wordt afgevoerd naar je blaas via je urineleiders.

*De taak van je nieren*
Een nier is een erg complex orgaan met vele functies. Goed werkende nieren zijn letterlijk van levensbelang. Gelukkig is de bloedzuiverende mogelijkheden van je nieren erg groot, zodat we perfect met één nier kunnen.

Je nieren hebben een driedelige opdracht:
Je nieren hebben een zuiverende en vochtregulerende opdracht en maken ook enkele belangrijke hormonen aan. Je kan eglukkig perfect leven met één nier
Je nieren hebben een zuiverende en vochtregulerende opdracht en maken ook enkele belangrijke hormonen aan. Je kan eglukkig perfect leven met één nier

• *Een zuiverende:* je nieren filteren de afvalstoffen uit je bloed. Deze zijn het resultaat van de vele stofwisselingsprocessen die constant in je lichaam plaats vinden. Voeren je nieren die zuiverende taak niet uit, dan zou het zichzelf in amper enkele weken vergiftigen.
• *Een vochtregulerende:* je nieren zijn opvallend slim. Ze berekenen ze constant de hoeveelheid vocht die je lichaam nodig heeft. Aan de hand van die resultaten produceren ze veel of minder urine
• *Een hormonen producerende taak:* je nieren maken een aantal onmisbare hormonen aan zoals renine en erytropoëtine. Renine regelt he bloeddruk en erytropoëtine stimuleert de aanmaak van rode bloedlichaampjes. Je nieren maken ook een hormoon aan dat je lichaam helpt vitamine D om te zetten in een werkzaam stofje. Dat werkzame stofje heeft je lichaam nodig om kalk in je botten te kunnen opnemen. Je nieren regelen dus ook je bloeddruk, tevens en zijn verantwoordelijk voor de aanmaak van rode bloedcellen in je beenmerg en voor stevige botten.

*Nierschade voorkomen*
Hoe complexer de taak van je organen hoe groter de kans op schade en ernstige aandoeningen. Dat is zeker het geval voor je nieren.

Ernstige aandoeningen die ook je nieren kunnen beschadigen zijn.../...: 

Lees verder...

----------


## Flogiston

Ik begrijp niet goed wat je bedoelt met "je nieren zuiveren".

De nieren zuiveren het bloed door er de afvalstoffen uit te halen en die via de urine af te voeren. Of eigenlijk: de nieren veel water inclusief afvalstoffen uit het bloed, en daarna pompen ze een deel van het water (zonder de afvalstoffen) weer terug het bloed in. Het niet-teruggepompte water samen met de afvalstoffen vormt de urine. Hoevéél water er wordt teruggepompt naar de bloedbaan hangt af van de behoefte; de hoeveelheid wordt gereguleerd door het (anti)diuretisch hormoon.

De nieren slaan geen afvalstoffen op. Het is daarom niet mogelijk de nieren zelf te zuiveren.

Volgens mij is het dus zo dat de nieren het lichaam zuiveren, en dat je ze daar bij kunt helpen. Dat kan via diuretische middelen, maar die geven het risico op een vochttekort in het lichaam. Het kan ook door gewoon wat extra water te drinken, en het normale regelproces zijn werk te laten doen (via het al genoemde (anti)diuretische hormoon dat door het lichaam zelf wordt gemaakt). Door gewoon wat extra water te drinken maak je het makkelijker voor je nieren om het lichaam te zuiveren.

Maar nog steeds worden de nieren zelf niet gezuiverd - en dat is niet erg, want dat is niet nodig. De afvalstoffen zitten in het bloed en daar moeten ze uit. Daar kun je de nieren bij helpen door voldoende water te drinken. In de nieren zitten geen afvalstoffen, dus het zuiveren van de nieren is niet nodig.

Dit is mijn perceptie. Als ik ergens iets over het hoofd heb gezien, hoor ik dat graag.

----------

